# Wanted: Looking for 2BR Myrtle Beach or VA Beach Oceanfront July 20 -27



## davids37 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all, We're looking for a 2br or larger - Myrtle Beach for the week July 20 -27. 

Let me know if you have something for us. Cheers, David.

Please click my blue username to the left to send me a private message.


----------

